# Sony A77 + Sigma 150mm Macro.



## aaronlecain (Jul 29, 2012)

This is my first true macro lens. I have alot to learn still. Tripod mounting is almost a must as I haven't mastered the OS on the new lens... I should read the manual.


----------



## Kolia (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice image !

There's not much to learn about the OS !  Turn it ON, turn OFF Steady Shoot and voilà !


----------



## aaronlecain (Jul 30, 2012)

There is more than that.... the OS switch has three positions: off - 1 - 2 .    Also just getting faster at setup and or hunting to find what I am looking for with it close up. The AF is great but my Aim kinda sucks.


----------



## kenerickson (Jul 30, 2012)

Hope to see more macro shots!  It will be interesting to see your developing skills with the lens and camera.


----------



## tibrunner (Jul 31, 2012)

I recently discovered the DRO/HDR Fn and  it is easily my favorite!! Lol, very nice picture!

I just wish the screen on my laptop was as clear as the screen of the A77


----------



## skieur (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually a tripod is not always necessary.  Handhold and shoot a burst of 3 or 4 shots and I am sure that one or more will be in focus.

skieur


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)

aaronlecain said:


> There is more than that.... the OS switch has three positions: off - 1 - 2 .    Also just getting faster at setup and or hunting to find what I am looking for with it close up. The AF is great but my Aim kinda sucks.



One of the positions stabilizes in X and Y and the other only stabilizes in Y for panning shots.  There is no Z stabilization which makes OS, in my opinion, not all that useful for Macro.


----------



## Kolia (Aug 24, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> One of the positions stabilizes in X and Y and the other only stabilizes in Y for panning shots.  There is no Z stabilization which makes OS, in my opinion, not all that useful for Macro.



Wouldn't stepping down the aperture make depth stabilization superfluous ?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 24, 2012)

Using a tripod would make the shot easier if its not something moving like a bug.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 27, 2012)

Kolia said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Have you ever shot 1:1 Macro?  Taking the slightest breath will move your subject in and out of focus at any aperture.


----------



## Kolia (Aug 27, 2012)

Dang...


----------

